# Delete Account Please



## Linky (Jul 26, 2017)

I was wondering if you could delete this guy Se7ensinsMods so he can make new one. He forgot his password and 2 step verication. He needs make new but email being used.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry, but I will not do that.


----------



## Ne2buntu (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice try !


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 27, 2017)

I can disable his 2fa to allow him to log in. Duplicate accounts are not allowed. New accounts for existing members is not allowed.


----------



## Linky (Jul 27, 2017)

Se7ensinsMods told me he would like you to delete 2 step verification soo He can just login regular and I'll update it.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 27, 2017)

Linky said:


> Se7ensinsMods told me he would like you to delete 2 step verification soo He can just login regular and I'll update it.


Has he tried? Its been disabled since I made that post.


----------



## Linky (Jul 27, 2017)

He has tried but he can't remember his password or anything so I made this account so I can help him out.


----------



## Dekirai (Jul 27, 2017)

Linky said:


> He has tried but he can't remember his password or anything so I made this account so I can help him out.


I thought he knows his email?
He can do a password reset.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 27, 2017)

Yeah while you're at it delete this guy @BORTZ he's a real jer-- I mean, he can't log into his account


----------



## Se7ensinsMods (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok all of you im back and thanks @BORTZ u can delete this post topic


----------

